# Outdoor Hog Feeder?



## HogEmAll (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello All,

I have done a search both here and on Google, but I can't seem to find any plans or rough drawings for any hog feeders. I need to build a hog feeder to accomidate 4-6 hogs, from weaning to finish. This feeder will be placed in the middle of the enclosure where it will be exposed to the weather. I know to put a roof on it and seal the seams, but I'm wondering how to build an internal flow-control baffle. How much space is required to flow enough feed for my pigs. It's a meal-type hog feed. I want to build the feeder big enough to hold about 400-500 pounds of feed at a time. It doesn't need to be adjustable. Does anyone here have good pictures of their feeders? Any input would be greatly appritiated. My pigs will be here in less than two weeks.

Kind Regards,
Axel


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Axel,

Go to www.cerc.colostate.edu/. Look down at the bottom and click on blueprints, then click on swine on the left. There are several different hog feeder plans on there.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Just copy one of these commercial feeders. These are IMO the best on the market.
http://www.marting.com/products/p02.html


----------



## HogEmAll (Jul 20, 2005)

tyusclan said:


> Axel,
> 
> Go to www.cerc.colostate.edu/. Look down at the bottom and click on blueprints, then click on swine on the left. There are several different hog feeder plans on there.


Awesome! I found that site about a year ago but didn't bookmark it....haven't been able to find it since lol. Thanks for sharing. One of these designs should work very nicely for me.

On a side note, we'll be buying 4 pigs from you


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Good! Looking forward to seeing you.


----------

